# Heat pressing vinyl on fleece?



## gaeabav (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help.

We do full color heat press imprints in house using Specialty Materials vinyl for EcoSol inks. We have had great success on T-Shirts and sweatshirts. However, one of my clients wants us to imprint fleece vests. And of course their logo is an embroidery nightmare.

The catalog from my supplier lists the vest as "100% spun polyester". Can we decorate this type of fabric with heat press vinyls?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Alicia


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, there is vinyl that will work on polyester. ..... JB


----------



## gaeabav (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry, I probably should have been more specific. I'm aware that there are vinyls for 100% polyester. I'm worried about the "nap" on the fleece. 

Will vinyls apply well to such a fabric? 

Does anyone know of a (or another) method for full-color heat-transfers on such a material?

As I mentioned earlier my client's logo is probably an embroidery nightmare. It has approx 20 colors with fine detail.

Alicia


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

We have not been successful with this. When you get the press pressure high enough to get the transfer to adhere, you pack down the fleece and it doesn't recover. If the logo were a regular shapre, you might be able to use a cut out mouse pad to apply pressure just in the logo transfer area. Good luck

Jim


----------



## howszful (Jul 1, 2007)

Sublimation may be the answer as it is specifically for polyesters and is a great solution to twenty color images. However, not all polys are created equal. You will have to do it by trial and error. Does the vest have a trim fabric of a different composition on it that will melt at the 400 degree temps needed for sublimation? Then you have to play with the necessary pressure for sublimation along with poly's predisposition for heat press marks.


----------



## gaeabav (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for answering my questions. You've all been a big help!

Alicia


----------

